# EVCCON Highlights Electric Truck Conversions



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Electric car and truck conversions were focus of first EVCCON in Cape Girardeau, Missouri.

More...


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

have given up on these articles because of bombardment with ads & surveys. The effort to read these is too much for a grumpy old man! Oh well, back to bed.


----------

